# Battery drain???



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive got a new battery in the brute and if it sits for more than a couple days its only got enough charge to light up the display wont even try to crank. Any ideas what might be draining it so fast, its not a bad battery and it runs fine once its jumped or charged and then will hold a charge for that day but thats about it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Test the voltage turned off and while running. It should be just under 14 volts...like 13.7 while running. If its 12.2 or less, its not charging.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

What kind of ride and what do you have for accessories?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Could be a winch comntactor gone bad


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just because the battery is new doesn't mean it's a good battery. After you check what's mentioned above, I'd remove the battery, put a trickle charger on it overnight then let it sit for a day. Then take it back to where you bought it and have it tested.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have that same problem on my 400 prarie. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the winch. If I unhook the winch it doesn't drain the battery.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Normal/good winch should not be draining the battery when not in use.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont have any accessories running off the battery, no winch. And I had this same problem with the last battery I had also. I dont know it just drives me nuts that I have to pull the seat off and use a jump box everytime I go to ride. But like I said it will recharge and hold a charge for the day of riding...I only have to jump it when initially starting and can restart on its own all day but then a day or two later its dead again


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If this is the second battery in that machine to do that, then you have something in the electrical system (somewhere) pulling power from it when you are not using it.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

MeanGreenMan said:


> Normal/good winch should not be draining the battery when not in use.


lol....There is nothing left on my prarie that is "normal" ...it's been used and abused it's whole life.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> If this is the second battery in that machine to do that, then you have something in the electrical system (somewhere) pulling power from it when you are not using it.


Well the other battery might not be relevant its an 05 and the other battery was the factory original and after having this kind of problem all last summer it finally just wouldnt even take or hold a charge so it could have been going bad the whole time, I dont know


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You can buy a digital VOM at Wally world for about $20, hook it up to your battery and find the drain by unplugging different things and watching the current draw. I can get more technical and try to describe exactly how it's done if ya want. It may take some of my fantastic drawing in paint though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Disconnect your negitive battery terminal and connect a test light inline (battery to connector) and if it lights up, you got a drain (key off and I sugggest out that is).

Start unplugging until light goes out.

A volt/amp meter is better (if the draw is really small, might not even light up test light) but does the trick most times.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, I did the test light trick for years, the problem I ran into was on todays vehicles, the electronics are always drawing on the batteries albeit very little so you have to judge the "brightness" of the light.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Two things in life every man needs to know

1. How to cook on a BBQ grill.
2. How to use a digital volt ohm meter.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

jmeier1981 said:


> Well the other battery might not be relevant its an 05 and the other battery was the factory original and after having this kind of problem all last summer it finally just wouldnt even take or hold a charge so it could have been going bad the whole time, I dont know


You need to check your rear BUSS connector for corrosion and shorting. If you find that, you need to separate the BRN and WHT wires to avoid shorting. Do a search on the rear connector issue.

MGM


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

MeanGreenMan said:


> You need to check your rear BUSS connector for corrosion and shorting. If you find that, you need to separate the BRN and WHT wires to avoid shorting. Do a search on the rear connector issue.
> 
> MGM


Good point!! Already had that problem with mine and that's how I found this site.

That's why I asked the year earlier.


----------

